# What Kind of SCAM is this???



## epanzella (Sep 28, 2019)

As seen on Facebook. A GRIZZLY G0791 for $186.oo???









						12
					

We've taken our extremely popular  Lathe and added a precision gearhead mill with 3/4 HP motor to create the ultimate "small footprint" machining station for gunsmiths and machinists alike! But don't let its compact size fool you, this combo lathe/mill really delivers on big machine features...



					aefugbn.myshopify.com


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 28, 2019)

epanzella said:


> As seen on Facebook. A GRIZZLY G0791 for $186.oo???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you order and pay for it, I also have a bridge to sell you...


----------



## tweinke (Sep 28, 2019)

would be interesting to try...… if you had the money to throw out


----------



## Be_Zero_Be (Sep 28, 2019)

I think there is a low cost dividing head available for that - LOL


----------



## higgite (Sep 28, 2019)

For grins, I went just far enough through the purchase procedure to see how much shipping would be. I kid you not, basic is free, but if you’re really, really in a hurry to get it, you can pay $23.49 extra for "USPS Priority Mail Express" for 1 day delivery. What could go wrong?

Tom


----------



## RobertB (Sep 28, 2019)

Boy I sure wish I could get those Express Mail rates on 1500 lbs.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Sep 28, 2019)

It could just be some one who wants attention but lacks creativity so this the best he could come up with.


----------



## RJSakowski (Sep 28, 2019)

Golly, three have been sold in the last two hours.  The website also has a 56" rolling tool cabinet with tool chest for $178.  My vote is for scam.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 28, 2019)

Very first hit googling that website's name below. But no need for that page to tell me it's a scam. The website's name, appearance, & lack of contact/location info anywhere is a dead giveaway. If a vendor's website does not list a legit address & contact info I'll won't consider buying from tem even if they are a legit company.

Websites like that basically collect personal info when someone purchases from them.






						Aefugbn.Rocks Review: Legit? Aefugbn.Rocks Scam | De-Reviews
					

Aefugbn Rocks review is here to reveal the truth about Aefugbn Rocks website since Aefugbn Rocks is not a genuine website. So, do we mean Aefugbn Rocks is a scam? Well, let’s find out either is an Aefugbn Rocks scam or trustworthy and what is Aefugbn.Rocks in real through our Aefugbn Rocks...




					de-reviews.com


----------



## fixit (Sep 29, 2019)

you are purchasing a photo of a lathe with a mill photoshopped to it, I'll bet your next paycheck


----------



## higgite (Sep 29, 2019)

fixit said:


> you are purchasing a photo of a lathe with a mill photoshopped to it, I'll bet your next paycheck


Darn you, fixit! You just lost my next paycheck. That pic is from Grizzly's website, G0791 combo lathe/mill, no photoshop.

Oh, wait, no harm done. I haven't drawn a paycheck since I retired. 

Tom


----------



## RJSakowski (Sep 29, 2019)

fixit said:


> you are purchasing a photo of a lathe with a mill photoshopped to it, I'll bet your next paycheck


The G0791 is an actual Grizzly product.  Grizzly added the milling head to the G4003G lathe. https://www.grizzly.com/products/Grizzly-12-X-36-Combination-Gunsmithing-Lathe-Mill/G0791


----------



## Downunder Bob (Sep 29, 2019)

I wonder will they sell it collect?


----------



## Janderso (Sep 29, 2019)

Yeah, go ahead, give them a credit card and address.
Unfortunately, there are those that fall for this stuff and get scammed.
My father lost a ton of money before my mother asked me to look at his credit card bills.
That's when dad had the beginning stages of dementia.


----------



## WalterC (Sep 30, 2019)

Kind of like that site I was on a while back.  $19.95 for an item- buy two for $49.50.

There are good deals everywhere if you look hard enough, like good fishing waterfront property on the dead sea or a land plot on the moon- you can even buy a star.  
 Some are actually pretty good investments- my pet rock is decades old and shows no signs of aging.


----------



## RobertB (Sep 30, 2019)

WalterC said:


> Some are actually pretty good investments- my pet rock is decades old and shows no signs of aging.



Yeah, I should have went that route, my pet wok isn't aging as well, starting to rust a bit


----------



## Be_Zero_Be (Oct 2, 2019)

Here is their web site "
https://personalcorporatedesign.myshopify.com/collections/frontpage


----------



## Downunder Bob (Oct 3, 2019)

They do not appear to offer paypal, something I've noticed with all most all scam operators is NO PAYPAL. I think paypal will not let them use the system, not sure how it works, but paypal will always get involved if you have been scammed short changed whatever, they have got my money back a couple of times. So now if the seller does not offer paypal, I don't buy.

Especially on ebay, there is almost always someone else offering the same items that will accept paypal. I have found it much safer, and no one gets to see your credit card numbers, or bank ID.


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 3, 2019)

Same here Bob.  Unless it is a vendor that I know is ligit, no PayPal, no sale.


----------



## alloy (Oct 3, 2019)

I was just on the Fadal users group on facebook and this popped up.  They had huge toolboxes for $118.  I reported it as a scam and when I checked back 10 minutes later they had shut them down.  I also saw they don't offer PayPal.  

I'm not sure why all legitimate vendors don't offer PayPal.  For me the percentage PayPal and Square credit card processing costs is the same.  People feel more secure using PayPal just like I do.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 3, 2019)

A lot of vendors are walking away from PayPal now that PayPal no longer returns the fees if a sale is refunded. Square and other payment processors refund fees for refunded transactions, only PayPal has decided to keep the whole fee. It is a very recent change that PayPal has made. Some sellers may choose to deduct these fees from your refund instead.


----------



## MattM (Oct 4, 2019)

PayPal will not handle firearm transactions.


----------

